# Wireless not working on LiveCD -- My hardware at fault.

## Merbo

I can't really explain it all in the subject.

I have a Tenda Wireless card -- Underlying PCI seems to be RaLink:

Ralink corp. RT3062 Wireless 802.11n 2T/2R [1814:3062]

Module for it is rt2800pci, and it doesn't exist on the gentoo livecd.

My solution? SystemRescueCD. That has the module.

But guess what? It doesn't work. I can configure it fine, wlan0 exists now, but, for some reason, I cannot connect to any network nor scan for networks.

So my hardware is detected, but unusable. 

Is there anything I can do?

Also, I think I'd prefer to be using Gentoo LiveCD for this. I have a USB flash drive, if somebody can put an archive of the firmware and module I need for this and upload it for me, so I can extract it onto my liveCD, I think I could get it working.

Thanks, 

Merbo

----------

## Telemin

Hi there and welcome to gentoo,

Wireless is always a bear during installation so don't be put off unduly:)

Also sysrescuecd is an excellent choice for install media, certainly a much more complete environment to use whilst waiting.

As far as your problem goes it sounds like you are missing the firmware.

You can confirm this by checking the dmesg logs with the command:

```

dmesg | grep -i firmware

```

If it returns a line complaining about missing firmware then this is indeed the problem.

You will probably find the firmware files you need in the sys-kernel/linux-firmware package, for the livecd you will find all the firmware files on the kernel.org site here:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git;a=tree

copy the missing files from dmesg into the /lib/firmware folder on the livecd filesystem and then modprobe rtl2800pci again.

-Telemin-

----------

## The Doctor

It is worth noting that nothing from the install media is used in your final install. You and use any live CD or installed Linux that includes chroot. This may be useful to get around hardware problems.

----------

## Merbo

I've already got Gentoo setup on my laptop, I just want it on my desktop too  :Smile: 

I did a networkless install thanks to the guys in #gentoo (emerge -fp <package>) and I got my kernel working.

I have the module loaded, it detects my card, but I still don't have the firmware for my RT3062. If you look at the link you posted, Telemin, I see nothing for a Ralink 3060 series/Ralink 3062, which leads me to believe I need other firmware, but iDunno what to grab.

----------

